# River Sombreros on display



## Riverboat Works (Apr 15, 2009)

River Sombrero's new home is at Riverboat Works in Salida CO. We have two at this time on display. One is on a 16' raft and one is on a 10.5' Mini Max.

We do keep a limited supply in stock for "Quick Ship" that can be picked up at the store.

Otherwise most orders are being shipped within 7 days and can be ordered on line from our web site www.riverboatworks.com or from www.riversombrero.com.

Come on by the store in Salida and check out our display.


----------



## BoilermakerU (Mar 13, 2009)

Ever had on on a miniMax? Was wondering what the smallest one is and if it would fit. Sounds crazy, I know, but we've been taking the mini on multi-days and I love my larger sombrero on my larger boat...


----------



## Riverboat Works (Apr 15, 2009)

BoilermakerU

Here is a picture of the Hyside Mini Max with a River Sombrero. Come by this weekend for our party on Sat @ 5:00 pm and check it out.


----------



## BoilermakerU (Mar 13, 2009)

What size is that? I'd stop by, but it's not exactly in my neighborhood... LOL


----------



## thinksnow (Aug 21, 2013)

BoilermakerU

This Mini Maxi Sombrero was a special design and order for a customer so we made a second one for your display. They aren't on our web site so you can't order on line. Please call us to place an order. They are 66" long by 48' wide and the original sells for $249. We have ordered some to stock here at the store so they will be available for pick up and "Quick Ship" in a couple of weeks.

Sorry you can't make it to the party tomorrow afternoon, but next time your in the Salida area please stop by after 4 we will buy you a PBR.


----------



## BoilermakerU (Mar 13, 2009)

Ah, that explains why I couldn't find anything looking like it! I need to remember that when I am ready. Trying to prioritize my gear purchases, but that one may come sooner than later as it gets hotter this summer... LOL



thinksnow said:


> Sorry you can't make it to the party tomorrow afternoon, but next time your in the Salida area please stop by after 4 we will buy you a PBR.


That's a deal! I certainly will stop by next time I am in the area.


----------

